# Clean bulk , macro ratios



## 4acesbro21 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi guys just finished a 8 week experimental cut , i got great results felt amazing about basically felt and looked good , this was pure experimental  to see how u would look with lower body fat and see how much change i could make in the set time ,,, now its time to bulk ( clean bulk) bulk is usualy were i go from , i tend to get the attitude f it im putting wait on anyway then eat what i want , but now im pritty lean i wana stay that way and make some lean gainz , my preferd ratio is 40c:40p:20f

Does any1 have any other options as i see alot of people going higher with carb and lower with protein and even higher in fat


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Sep 23, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a/j4lPW


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Sep 23, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a/Xf1qF


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Sep 23, 2015)

Couple of before and after piks so you guys know what kindov current condition im in ? Cheerz guys


----------



## wallyd (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice job 4aces! I don't blame you for wanting to stay as lean as possible.


----------



## Magical (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice results bro


----------



## stonetag (Sep 23, 2015)

Look pretty lean man.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Sep 23, 2015)

Cheerz guys , any1 got any advice on lean bulk macro ratio ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 23, 2015)

It's very individual dependent. Personally I like carbs a little lower than protein, around a 50/30/20, but I'm still experimenting. Hen off cycle I use a carb cycling diet and can drop fat very rapidly while still making modest strength gains.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 23, 2015)

Good results , keep it up bro

on a serous note... I hate macros.. in the middle of the night I sometimes hear those little fukkers eating at my porch.. all I hear is "munch, munch, crunch, munch" ..last Thursday night one got stuck in my fence.. luckily the neighbors dog bit the fukking thing in the head


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Sep 23, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> It's very individual dependent. Personally I like carbs a little lower than protein, around a 50/30/20, but I'm still experimenting. Hen off cycle I use a carb cycling diet and can drop fat very rapidly while still making modest strength gains.



Ive yet to try carb cycle , ive heard good things of it


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 23, 2015)

Let's hear more about your cut.
What was experimental about it?
What was your macros
Lifting sessions cardio...
Types of food?

I take it you are from Europe?

Also for a lean bulk try adding on 500 to 1000 clean calories of whatever your maintenance is now?
If you got all the fats you need add in more carbs.
I think there is a limit to how much protein you need. Just like there is definitely a minimum.

All the sweet spots vary by person.
You could do 500 calories in carbs.per day or just on the days you lift.
You got a baseline.... Just add carbs in slow til the mirror says stop. If strength is going up and fat is staying relatively minimal you're good right?


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Sep 23, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Let's hear more about your cut.
> What was experimental about it?
> What was your macros
> Lifting sessions cardio...
> ...



Basicly started off at 2000 calories 40/40/20 and dropped 100 calories a week until the last like 3 weeks then i basically just eat chicken and lean mince beef and chicken sausages, i didnt bother counting calories becoz i was only taking in protein for the last 2-3 weeks id say i would have been on about 40 or 50 grams of carb if that a day and around 20 gram of fat , i know this isnt exsactly a sound method but this is when i seen the most difference. I rarely do cardio , think i done it like 3 times in the 8 weeks although i do train at 5 am and its all high intensity


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 23, 2015)

So with that low carbs your basically on keto
You want to slowly add the carbs and calories back in. I think they're calling that reverse dieting now


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 23, 2015)

In a clean bulk you want less fat than 20. Id say 15. Youruscles need carbs to grow. Dont be afraid of carbs they wont make you fat if your putting the work in. 50/35/15 is what I like to bulk at. I will add 500 cals at a time...any more than that your body will waste or convert to fat since you wont be using it. While your bulking your not only training your muscles your training your belly and your metabolism. Dont change your diet like a bipolar fk either. Stay on the same diet for 6 weeks minimum so your body can get use to the extra cals and utilize them properly. Bulking takes alot of time if your just going for muscle so dont think you will get huge in 12 weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2015)

Just take drol


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 24, 2015)

You buyin?


----------

